# Homestead for sale!



## Vic (Oct 8, 2002)

I have come to the time when I need to sell my little homestead. My wife passed away a little over three years ago and I have not been able to get myself back into the mood to finish it. I was in the process of fixing the house up for us to move into when she died. I cannot find the desire to finish it as it was our dream. So it is time for this dream to die and for me to move on with my life and try to find my new dream. 

The Homestead is located in NE Kansas about 30 miles north of Lawrence, about 45 miles NE of Topeka and about 30 miles west of Leavenworth. It is in a really nice small community. The property is about an eighth of a mile off a blacktop road and during the summer it is really hard to see the house from the road. 

It is 5 acres with an older cottage style house that needs more work to be livable. There is a barn that has some wind damage but I feel it is very salvageable. There is a small chicken house also.

Here are a few pictures of the place. In one of the pictures you see a Pole Barn, the Pole Barn is *NOT* on the property. My property line is a few feet in front of the Pole Barn and then comes this side of it a few feet and runs south beside the barn. 

http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p36/rangerpilot55/FromCD058.jpg

http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p36/rangerpilot55/FromCD056.jpg

http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p36/rangerpilot55/FromCD050.jpg

http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p36/rangerpilot55/FromCD057.jpg

I am going to auction the property off sometime the middle of October. I will post the Auction Companyâs web site and info as soon as we have everything nailed down.


----------



## mom25kiddles (Nov 10, 2008)

What a lovely place!! I hope it goes to someone who will continue yours and your wife's dreams. I'm so sorry to hear of your loss and pray that you feel God's peace that passes all understanding as you move on to the next season in your life. 

God bless you ~ 
Carmen


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

I think the house will be cute as a button when it is all fixed up. If I were moving your way You would be getting a call.


----------



## doinit (Mar 29, 2007)

is this already slated for auction , or is it for sale ,if so how much ,and any terms?


----------



## Vic (Oct 8, 2002)

I'm sorry I was gone for the weekend and then I couldn't get on this site after I got back. 

Yes the place is slatted for auction the middle of October. The terms will be cash, I haven't really thought about it but I don't plan to carry any of the note.


----------



## mygreenacres (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss! I pray that you find your new dream; I'm sure your wife would want you to.


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

Vic - I am sorry to hear this, but do understand. Rob told me about it tonight and I remembered the chicken butchering day we all had out there! (hugs) Tell A to give her Daddy a hug from us please!


----------



## Vic (Oct 8, 2002)

Thank you mygreenacres, I think this is a part of my healing. 

Traci, I have thought about that day quite a bit lately. I hatched some chicks and raised them this year, then I gave them away because I couldn't get into it. I think my place will make someone a really nice little homestead. It is hard to think about selling it but I have to move on. I hope someone buys it who will make something out of it. 

Vic


----------



## Vic (Oct 8, 2002)

Here is the sale bill for my homestead. http://conserauction.com/2009/10/29.php You can contact Andy Conser with any questions about the sale.

There is still work to be done on the house and property but I am opening the bid low enough to where you can probably buy it right.


----------

